# New iPods w/ games from iTunes



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

60GB and 80GB iPods. $4.99 per game from iTunes. Bunch of new games.  New Nano iPods; aluminum and in colors.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Where did you see this?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.macrumorslive.com/ is one source, although they're simply using ilounge's news.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

But iLounge says it's 30GB and 80GB.. which seems a little out of whack.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I like that they are finally putting album cover retreival into iTunes


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I can hear people to complaining about the colour choice availability on the Nanos of different capacities already...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

kloan said:


> But iLounge says it's 30GB and 80GB.. which seems a little out of whack.


It's 60GB and 80GB.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

modsuperstar said:


> I like that they are finally putting album cover retreival into iTunes


I wonder if that will embed the cover in the mp3 file or just have it displayed in the iTunes library.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

psxp said:


> I wonder if that will embed the cover in the mp3 file or just have it displayed in the iTunes library.


Good point! I suspect the latter.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm.. no widescreen, that's a bummer. But 60GB price point is looking nice now. But, is it thinner?

And when are they going to update the frickin website already??


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

24 hours of playback!!!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

EW.

The return of iPod Minis?




gmark2000 said:


> 24 hours of playback!!!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Lars said:


> It's 60GB and 80GB.


Umm, no, it's 30GB and 80GB.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm more impressed with the new shuffles than the "new" nanos. I personally prefer the look of the old nanos better than this iPod Mini look.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> EW.
> 
> The return of iPod Minis?


Kind of... they're aluminum.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

mikef said:


> Umm, no, it's 30GB and 80GB.


Yup. Which makes me change my mind about upgrading now. I thought there'd be a slimmer 60GB, but just the improved battery life isn't enough for me to upgrade. I'd have to go all the way up to the 80GB, but it's still not big enough to store all of my movies, so I guess I'll wait until something really spectacular is released.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

The new shuffle is super sexy. Sucks they don't ship iTunes with the them. I'm trapped in an area that can't get highspeed, I can't download ver 7. No new sexyness for me.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

kloan said:


> Yup. Which makes me change my mind about upgrading now. I thought there'd be a slimmer 60GB, but just the improved battery life isn't enough for me to upgrade. I'd have to go all the way up to the 80GB, but it's still not big enough to store all of my movies, so I guess I'll wait until something really spectacular is released.


Unfortunately, nothing announced today was compelling enough for me to want to upgrade from my 4G 20GB.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I like the new shuffle. Was thinking of getting the 512MB refurb at $59. Forget about that now. $82 corporate price on the shuffle. Order sent.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I like the new shuffle. Was thinking of getting the 512MB refurb at $59. Forget about that now. $82 corporate price on the shuffle. Order sent.


On the NEW ipod? from the Canadian Store? I couldnt see that available yet. apple.ca still showing old products


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

It's there. Check again. You have the corporate deal too I believe.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

i love the new ads


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

I love the new shuffle! Making me think of selling my nano. Don't get me wrong, I love my nano, but i don't really need a 4Gb nano, as it turns out. I have a 30 or so of travel time from home to work, sometimes even less, I don't get to even finish one album.


----------



## grafico (Mar 25, 2005)

I like the new Shuffle as well! One thing that stands out for me, is that the 8GB nano is the same price as the 30GB.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Brighter screen plus games!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

grafico said:


> I like the new Shuffle as well!


This is ungodly small!


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

The new shuffle is looking pretty good but I totally need a screen on my iPod...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, I want one of each... 

Why didn't they make the full sized ones available in aluminum as well?? I'm very surprised they didn't.

For the text entry, I wonder if they'll make that a 'new' one only feature, or if they'll incorporate it into an f/w update. It's not really a selling feature, so I think they should offer it to all 5G iPod owners.. but knowing Apple, they probably won't. Which is too bad, because if it has text entry, that would add a whole new and _useful_ element to the PDA-like features, such as the calendar, contacts, text, etc.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Okay, I've gotta buy me a new iPod this October. Something to play "Promiscuous" by Nelly on. Well, that and load the other 900 songs onto. Maybe I'll go for one of those 80GB that way I can also watch the Nelly "promiscuous" video and store a few other videos on it. I'll just have to decide if I want white or black, and where to buy it from. I could use the discount store from my union.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Just ordered a new Shuffle for my wife... if I like it, I might buy one for myself


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

How do you play bejeweled with a scroll wheel??? (Or do you just go left right up down?)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow, the demo is really cool.
http://www.apple.com/ipod/features.html

Those games look great, although Bejeweled will be a little tedious playing without a touch screen.

Man, all they had to do was add some entry method for turning this into a PDA and I'd be able to ditch having a real PDA.. I hate carrying multiple devices.

---
Ok, I'm pretty sure they're going to include 'Search' in an update soon. Reason I think that is that it's just one thing added to the menu list. The rest of the iPod remains the same (except for the increased capacity to 80GB), the prices are the same, sure the battery gets a small boost, but I don't think this is the iPod that makes people upgrade, but just as a nicer one to buy for people who haven't bought one yet, but were thinking about it.

So yeah, I think current 5G owners will get the Search feature as well.

And I'm gonna buy some of those games as soon as they're available!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Are you PIPSC, Kosh?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Ouch! Estimated ship date for Shuffles is October 31st. Which may mean mid-November.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Are you PIPSC, Kosh?


Yes. It'll be nice to get some benefit from that PIPSC Plus service.




> Ouch! Estimated ship date for Shuffles is October 31st. Which may mean mid-November.


Geez, by the time I order it'll be a Christmas present for myself. Hmmm...


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Us PIPSCers get better deals on iPods and Minis at the Apple Store.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

BestBuy and FS have October 13 as a release date for the new Shuffle so maybe those of us who have ordered already will have them before possibly. I spoke to Apple this morning, and though they did not have a release date, the rep told me that I could obtain one from the first shipments. Since I had already placed an order, that was already guaranteed. I am anxious to get my hands on one of these suckers and the look of surprise when I give one to my niece as an early Xmas gift.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I am rethinking my decision for the new Shuffle given the refurb Nano 2GB price is only $30 more...


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I was tempted also, but the actual size for me is the sticking point. I already have the iPod video, so my video/photo needs are met. And it would be great to not worry about scratches and cases, etc. You could kinda put the Shuffle anywhere you want. Just like those monstrous portable CD players of old. And my niece won't look as cool with the Nano (old news) and $82 is enough money for a gift lol. But the 2 GB Nano is definitely a super deal. Anyhow, ETA for the Shuffle is still a month away, so I have the option of cancelling. Ok, I am going to shut up now.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

For those wondering what is in an ipod game:

http://www.bensinclair.com/article/whats-inside-an-ipod-game

Apparently it is possible to unzip the game, and change sounds/graphics. Could prove interesting if someone was able to reverse engineer, and start porting other games on the iPod.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Ouch! Estimated ship date for Shuffles is October 31st. Which may mean mid-November.


Strange!?! I have an Estimated Ship Date of September 21st, at least in online order status. I'll see what it says when I get the email.

I just ordered myself a black 80GB iPod - $367.00 from my union's store. Took advantage of the free engraving too.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I still have October 31st and I ordered it September 12th. When did you put your order in, Kosh?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Just minutes before I posted that last post above.

Maybe the date will change. Maybe they haven't done much processing of the order. I don't seem to see an order status. 

I was just surprised that they would give a date of Sept. 21, 2006. Of course I chose free standard shipping so it'll take several days to get to me - ie. even with a ship date of Sept. 21, I won't see it for another week after that.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I put in another order for a Shuffle just to see if the ETA would change. It still gave me October 31st so I cancelled it. So I am sticking with the October 31 ETA on my order placed on September 12th. FS and Best Buy have a release date for October 13 and Amazon has one for October 11. So your date might actually make sense. Crossing my fingers for mid-October.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Kosh ordered a regular iPod, not a Shuffle... presumably they don't come off the same assembly line, so it should be no surprise the delivery times are different.

My Shuffle order remains with an October 31 ship date as well.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

You're sticking with the Shuffle, Mike. I thought you moved on to the 2GB Nano at $119. I already set up my playlist. Won't be able to put as many songs with my mix off AAC, MP3 and Apple Lossless. But it still comes out to 9 hours of music. Plus, no screen addiction!!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I just played a game (Zuma) on my friend's iPod and it wasn't that great. It will take a while to get used to, and seems hard at first! The colours and sound seemed nice.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

mikeinmontreal, I asked my wife if she wanted the Nano instead but she decided to stay with the Shuffle.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a feeling my wife's going to want a shuffle when she sees mine. She'll have to fight our niece for the 2nd one I ordered.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

mikef said:


> Kosh ordered a regular iPod, not a Shuffle... presumably they don't come off the same assembly line, so it should be no surprise the delivery times are different.


Ok. That's what it is.

I forgot mikeinmontreal order a shuffle and not a regular iPod. I guess the shuffle and Nano are more in demand.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, my black 80GB iPod is starting it's trip to me. It's currently sitting in Shanghai, China, according to FedEX. Probably with a quite a few other iPod buddies waiting to be picked up.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I am anxious to report the same thing with my shuffles. Enjoy, Kosh.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

This thread is so...June/26/2006...But it's great to see Apple finally did something.

http://www.macmagic.ca/cgi-local/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=15;t=000015

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I bought and downloaded the "Mini Golf" from the iTunes store,
Game works pretty good, The animation isn't bad, Very addictive though.

I can see this iTunes game thing really taking off, Anyone buy the iTunes Texas Holdem game?
(Thinking I might get that one next)

Dave


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

My iPod is travelling fast. It's already passed through Anchorage, Alaska and Memphis, Tenassee. I might get it tomorrow if it gets through customs quickly. I wonder if Apple upgraded my shipping? 

I have a question though, where is the engraving done? In China? in the US? Because if it's China, it's next destination should be in Canada, somewhere.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I would be very surprised if the engraving wasn't done in China.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just bought the "Texas Holdem" game for the Video iPod at the iTunes store,
I can see that I'll be very busy this evening.

Heh

Dave


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Dave is going to buy everything in the iTunes Store BEFORE I get my iPod!! :lmao: There won't be anything left for me!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

dolawren said:


> I just bought the "Texas Holdem" game for the Video iPod at the iTunes store,
> I can see that I'll be very busy this evening.
> 
> Heh
> ...


Yeah, good luck not throwing your iPod at the wall with that game. The other players will almost always have something better than you. Whoever programmed it is a moron. It's supposed to be random, but instead it seems rigged. Frustrating to play.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kloan said:


> Yeah, good luck not throwing your iPod at the wall with that game. The other players will almost always have something better than you. Whoever programmed it is a moron. It's supposed to be random, but instead it seems rigged. Frustrating to play.



Hahaha...You can also attach your Video iPod to a large T.V. and play,
Just like a video game system and I thought my Gameboy was great.

Heh

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Kosh said:


> Dave is going to buy everything in the iTunes Store BEFORE I get my iPod!! :lmao: There won't be anything left for me!


Naw...Those are the only two games that looked any good, Have to wait and see if they'll port Zelda.

Heh

Dave


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

dolawren said:


> Hahaha...You can also attach your Video iPod to a large T.V. and play,
> Just like a video game system and I thought my Gameboy was great.
> 
> Heh
> ...


Wha?! No way! I didn't know that worked... cool!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Got my little 80GB Black iPod beauty today. Now that's fast service. Haven't played with it yet as it means I have to download iTunes 7 and I'm hesitant to, with all the problems. I have to work tomorrow anyways, so I won't have too much time to play with it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kloan said:


> Wha?! No way! I didn't know that worked... cool!


It only works half way at the moment, You can get the audio to work on the T.V.
but not the video, Hopefully Apple will find a way to make it work 100 %.

Perhaps if Apple made the games work in the preferences the same way as the
Video preferences then it'll work all the way, A simple fix in the iPod software is all it needs.

Dave


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i ordered a 80gb white on wednesday night and it was delivered this morning. regular shipping. fantastic!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

dolawren said:


> It only works half way at the moment, You can get the audio to work on the T.V.
> but not the video, Hopefully Apple will find a way to make it work 100 %.
> 
> Perhaps if Apple made the games work in the preferences the same way as the
> ...


oh, well that's just silly then.. i thought you meant it actually worked and was meant to... just getting audio out of it is pretty pointless.

finally got to level 2 again. bout frickin time!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

mikef said:


> I am rethinking my decision for the new Shuffle given the refurb Nano 2GB price is only $30 more...


thats what i was thinking... ordered my wife a 2gig black nano refurb for $119! shhhhhhh it's a surprise


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

Anyone here able to get iPod Mame to work??


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kloan said:


> oh, well that's just silly then.. i thought you meant it actually worked and was meant to... just getting audio out of it is pretty pointless.
> 
> finally got to level 2 again. bout frickin time!


Yes...It's silly...But the stereo on my T.V. is freakin amazing!!!
Come on Apple...I want the video too.

Dave


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

kloan said:


> Yeah, good luck not throwing your iPod at the wall with that game. The other players will almost always have something better than you. Whoever programmed it is a moron. It's supposed to be random, but instead it seems rigged. Frustrating to play.


I've been playing Texas Holdem, well, a bit too much, but I'm not as frustrated as kloan. I have won at Cupertino 20 times, Macau twice (both tables), and unlocked Aruba, the third location, where my best finish is 3rd. I think that the players have been programmed with different strategies, and I've been waiting for someone else to start writing about the game to see if this is true. Here are my (potentially delusional) observations so far:

Jessy bluffs regularly. He'll always almost finish 5th or 6th, but he'll do a lot of damage before he disappears. Call him if you've got decent cards.

Lea will raise if she's got anything to bet with.

Art seldom bluffs.

Your opponents will often let you claim a pot if you raise after they've checked.

It gets harder to win as you advance through venues. I attribute this to better strategies on the part of my opponents. At the first Macau table, for instance, there's a lot more big raises than at Cupertino, even though you're still starting with $500.

As to the randomness of the game, I have been the beneficiary of as many lucky community cards as I have been the victim. 

If I'm just imagining the whole thing, I'm sure you people will let me know.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, it actually does seem as though some of the players have tells. I'm beginning to figure them out..


----------

